# Easy & quick Edge Jointing with a router



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Having a need to edge joint manu boards for my current project, which I always did by hand in the past, I wanted a quick and easy way to keep this project moving. (Actually, it was the wife who this project is for & she said she hasn't seen much progress lately) So, I decided to try this following method:
Clamp a 4 ft or 6 ft metal straightedge to my bench and use a straight router bit with a bearing typically used for following a pattern. After I stared this process, I noticed that the space between the cutter and the bearing required an additional height adjustment, so I used two wooden yard sticks clamped between the board and the metal straightedge. This worked out quite well, was very quick - to set up and to swap boards, and best of all, was dirt cheep as I had all I needed to do the job. The included photos with this Forum show;
The initial set up, the bearing position on the metal straightedge, and the finished joint.
Thanks for reviewing, I hope it helps some of you out there in woodworking land.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Looks good.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

in the boatyards i worked in
i never did see a jointer

we had a straight board
with formica edges
and just clamped it under the wood
to be straightened
with a trim bit

mostly for cabinets
as boats don't have to many straight and square
pieces in them

good tip


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Slick trick for anyone without a power jointer !


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Monte - no power jointer, that's me.
Sounds the same as your Formica board procedure patron. I've been hand jointing boards for the last 9 years with much frustration trying to keep the Stanley no. 7 square. Wonder why this didn't occur to me before. So simple and easy.
Hope you guys get some benefit from this post.
Thanks.


----------



## MattHartzell (Oct 2, 2012)

I do essentially the same thing, only I use a top bearing bit and clamp the straight edge to the top. I have also just used the edge and the edge of the router base.


----------

